# Ubuntu 8.10 on Toshiba Laptop - Cant get screen working right, help!?



## selway89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok i decided to give linux a try for the first time and I have it installed on my machine after allot of hassle with not having a optical drive and limited BIOS boot options but its on now.

I'm currently stuck with 800x600 res in the middle of the monitor pannel. Native is 1024x768.

Shimmy down of laptop:

Toshiba Portege R100
12.1" Screen 1024x768
40GB PCMIA type 1.8" HD
512MB RAM
Trident XPm32 LP Graphics with 32MB     <--- Problem starter


Now iv tried
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg

And as guides suggest i should be given a choice of resolutions but I dont it goes through asking about keyboard etc.

The xorg.conf file seems very empty indeed, I tried adding modes myself but it errored on next boot.

I know there are built in configs for ATI, NV etc, and Trident but not my series of card or what have you, and I think this is where the problem lies and makes things complicated.

Any help would be greatly appriciated.

Many thanks in advance.

James


----------



## xfire (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.kubuntu-portege.blogspot.com/
that might help


----------



## selway89 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link xfire!! Didnt find that on my searches. Ill give it ago when I have a spare minute and i'll report back.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ubuntu's forums are fairly good.  Have you tried posting there?  I'm not as familiar with Ubuntu but I'm sure someone there can help more than me, check it out if you want to:

http://ubuntuforums.org/


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 7, 2009)

You can also check out Ubuntu Guide, I used it with an older version and it helped alot.  Might find some other useful things there.

http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2009)

sounds like a gpu driver issue. find the right drivers and you should get your display functioning properly.


----------



## selway89 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help, that link to the guys post was great, copied his xorg.conf file and it works perfectly.


----------



## xfire (Jan 10, 2009)

selway89 said:


> Thanks for the help, that link to the guys post was great, copied his xorg.conf file and it works perfectly.


copying the file- Thats a great idea


----------



## selway89 (Jan 10, 2009)

xfire said:


> copying the file- Thats a great idea



Well pasting in the relavent bits 

Cheers for the help, 2 nice OS's to play with, Windows 7 on main machine and a working Ubuntu 8.10


----------



## xfire (Jan 11, 2009)

how about 3-D desktop 
install simple-ccsm(Simple Compizconfig Settings Manager) From synaptic package manager found in System>Administration>synaptic package manager
Also install compiz icon and emerald from synaptic.


----------

